
Bitcoin Cash vs. Bitcoin SV: Six Months after the Hash War - finiteregress
https://blog.sfox.com/bitcoin-cash-vs-bitcoin-sv-six-months-after-the-hash-war-e6d92a03b891
======
solotronics
Acting like either one of these forks is Bitcoin is disingenuous at best. The
main Bitcoin chain (Bitcoin Core) has over 95% of the hash rate and
exponentially more transactions. The fork of Bcash/BitcoinSV was an attempt by
Chinese miners to take over the network which failed! BCH blocks aren't full
because nobody is even bothering to spam the blocks. Almost no one is using
the network for anything real.

Look at the hash rate:
[https://fork.lol/pow/hashrate](https://fork.lol/pow/hashrate)

~~~
duskwuff
> The fork of Bcash/BitcoinSV was an attempt by Chinese miners to take over
> the network which failed!

Bitcoin SV isn't just a miner-driven fork; the project was created by Craig
Wright, who claims (without any solid proof) to be the creator of Bitcoin.
It's a complicated and bizarre political situation.

~~~
equalarrow
Yah, CW is a joke. He has TrueCrypt partitions from, supposedly, Satoshi that
have all of Statoshi's millions of bitcoins on it/them. He cannot (yet)
decrypt any of these, but his claims of being Satoshi will be realized when he
can decrypt. See?! I do have the private keys! Never mind it's 10 years later.

Just thinking about that is ridiculous. CW is worth $500m and some change and
that's not enough..?

As for bcash, don't forget about Ver. While I get where he's coming from with
having so much time and money invested in btc and such, along with wanting to
have a 'cash' type coin, it's just not reality. Bcash has never stood on the
solid foundation that btc has. It can't. I don't disagree with the btc people
that the btc blockchain is too slow (as is) to handle massive transactions.
And that being the case AND also the fact that is has not been hacked in over
a decade, you just have to concede that it is what it is. It's the worlds
oldest and most stable blockchain and the value is not in small transactions,
but hodl.

So, SV is a fraud, bcash is welcome to try its hand at massive block sizes,
but will ultimate, just be a side show.

I keep going back and forth between POW and POS/DPOS... Some chains to think
about in regards to their governance, txn volume and throughput: Tron, Eos,
and Eth, and IOTA. (I personally, think Eth is already v1 tech..). These are
the guys I'm watching through 2020.

~~~
ShorsHammer
No the real red flag was trying to prove he had the keys and then using a
cryptographic sleight of hand to fool a bunch of people. When this was
discovered he backed away and said he won't be providing proof anymore. It
wasn't even sophisticated.

All he has to do is sign a few words with an early wallet and the matter would
be resolved instantly.

He's been caught out numerous times modifying timestamps on documents and flat
out lying to deceive those with little understanding of cryptographic proofs.

The man is charlatan plain and simple.

[https://en.bitcoin.it/wiki/Craig_Wright](https://en.bitcoin.it/wiki/Craig_Wright)

~~~
h1d
He thought using some billionaire called Calvin would make people pay
attention to Bitcoin SV and money would solve every problem he has but
apparently it didn't work that way.

He tweeted he has enough assets to dump BTC down to $1000 in an poor attempt
to threaten the BTC community but he now even deleted his Twitter account.

If he was really Satoshi, somehow he seems to have lost most of his brain in
the last 10 years.

------
RustyRussell
Note: this is about the Bitcoin Cash internal fork, not Bitcoin proper.

------
b_tterc_p
It seems contradictory to me to simultaneously believe PoW crypto is a good
idea while also believing that you and your buddies can effectively launch a
51% attack on a major network.

~~~
solotronics
It's not a major network these are forks off of Bitcoin made for political
reasons that claim to be Bitcoin. 95% of the hash power is on the main Bitcoin
chain and not these forks. None of the primary development teams that
contribute to the Bitcoin source code support these forks. It would be like
making your own US Dollar and calling it USDCash or Dollar WV (Washingtons
Vision) and trying to convince people its the same as a real dollar.

~~~
b_tterc_p
Bitcoin cash appears to be the 4th largest cryptocurrency?

------
apo
All sides have won in a way. Those who wanted to take Bitcoin in a direction
most users didn't want to go now have their own network and block chain to
make with what they will.

The split has also highlighted the complex tangle of factors that makes
Bitcoin work. That mix has proven extremely difficult to replicate, with both
Bitcoin SV and Bitcoin Cash competing for users, miners, developers, and
popular press attention in a market jam-packed with Bitcoin-wannabes.

------
j_shi
So both forks worth more 6mo in than they were immediately after split; sounds
like actually supports idea forking for a good reason can be value accretive..

~~~
londons_explore
"worth" is a bit of an illusion when 99 percent of people holding keys to the
coins don't even know they have them.

I wonder what the market cap would be if you only count coins which have seen
at least one transaction since the fork.

~~~
duskwuff
> "worth" is a bit of an illusion

The "market cap" of a currency is kind of a weird concept to begin with. It's
based on the presumption that you could buy every single unit of the currency
at the current market price, and that the currency would still even have
meaning afterwards. It's a gross approximation at best for a stock; for a
currency, it's absurd, and even more so for one with a market as shallow as a
cryptocurrency.

------
garmaine
Title should be updated. This is not about Bitcoin.

~~~
dang
Changed now from "What the data say about who won the Bitcoin civil war".

------
yeahitslikethat
Bitcoin was designed to eliminate the human influence that devalues fiat
currency.

This war _proves_ bit coin has failed in that regard.

~~~
seibelj
Bitcoin never promised anything. The technology has been quite successful as
the value of Bitcoin a decade after its launch has shown. It has succeeded
beyond what anyone could have possibly imagined from its origins as an
experiment. This war does not affect Bitcoin.

